# Day 12 2ww - Too late for implantation bleeding?



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi girls

I am on day 12 of my 2ww and have had some light pink staining on the loo paper. Is this too late for implantation bleeding? It looked suspiciously like the pre-AF bleeding I usually get. Stress levels are peaking now! 

Thanks for any advice
Mrs-GG


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Mrs GG

Sorry I don't know the answer but I really hope it's good news for you    

Take care
Susana


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Mrs-GG

I don't know whether or not it is implantation bleeding, but wanted to reassure you that it does not necessarily mean AF is on the way.  I invariably have spotting before AF and also had this on both IVF cycles but both times got a BFP!  All kinds of things can cause spotting so try not to panic, although I know this is impossible!!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks girls. Its a tortorous waiting game.

Congrats on your pregnancy Northern Skye, hope i goes smoothly for you and that you can soon relax and enjoy it.

Mrs-GG


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

In natural conception, implantation takes place around 5-12dpo so may be slightly different with ivf so here's hoping thats what it is...I've posted some more info about implantation bleeding on your post on the 2ww board.

I'm 11dpt and last night I noticed a little bit of pinky cm when I put in cyclogest last night & then this morning when doing the same there was a tiny tiny blob (about quarter size of a pea !!) of browny mucus  ...I don't get spotting before period or period pains but I've convinced myself its on its way cos I've been getting more heavy feeling in belly along with some other things that usually point to my AF showing up.

I know many women do say they get some spotting though so fingers crossed thats what it is for you (and me)

Good luck 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey Natasha

just noticed how close you are to test day

sending you lots of       my former clomid chickette!!

S
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

and Mrs GG - even if we haven't 'spoken' before!!  

S
xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Mrs GG ...

Could may well be implantation bleeding... as long as its not full af.. then hang on in there, the signs look good  

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------

